# The genocide in Rwanda



## P F Tinmore (Apr 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Yvy_TRs8s]YouTube - KPFK breaks the silence[/ame]

On November 11th, 2008, KPFK radio host Dedon Kamathi interviewed Kambale Musavuli from the Congo who is the coordinator of the Global Student movement BREAKING THE SILENCE Congo Week. In addition Mr Maurice Carney of the Friends of the Congo joined him for an update on unfolding diplomatic initiative to bring peace and justice to the Congo. Former Congresswoman and Presidential Candidate Cynthia McKinney also was interviewed to address the recent arrest of those responsible for the genocide in Rwanda. She has testified worldwide on the truth behind the genocide in direct opposition to the US lead media campaign highlighted by the Film Hotel Rwanda. Clearly the inter-relationship between the European states sponsored anarchy in the Congo and the Paul Kagame, a CIA stooge President of Rwanda will be explored in the program.


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Blacks killing blacks in Africa, I'm glad I live in America


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

What would be the reason for Europe sponsoring anarchy?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued theft of natural resources.

The French had troops in Rwanda. Did you know they arrived at the wreckage of the Presidential plane with in moments of it being shot down? They stood by and WATCHED as the genocide occurred.


----------



## idb (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, we know what Trump's attitude would be regarding the strategic resources in Africa if he gets the presidency..."We'll just go in and take what we want!"


----------



## LAfrique (May 16, 2011)

And as if the Rwanda Genocide was not enough, France, US and UN stormed Ivory Coast and unlawfully installed France's puppet Ouattara in Ivory Coast, against Ivorian law which mandates its president be purebred Ivorian! Alassane Ouattara is Burkina Faso born and Burkina Faso national and unqualified for presidency of Ivory Coast, but our imperialists who dream of neo-colonialism in Africa and have no regards for Africans never hesitate to instigate situations that would help suppress progress and prosperity in Africa.  

I believe a Rwanda genocide is what these imperialists hope would happen in Cote d'Ivoire! Remember the situation in Rwanda started exactly as ongoing in Ivory Coast (when Western imperialists recruited non-nationals and used as puppet against Rwanda natives)! And it does not take a rocket-scientist to figure that it is only a matter of time before oppressed natives rise up and overthrow recruits!


----------



## JBeukema (May 16, 2011)

So I started it and she started off with how it's all Whitey's fault.

I stopped listening. If Whites were the bad guys, why'd they kill eachother and not Whitey? Unless you're saying negroes are just that damn stupid...


----------



## LAfrique (May 18, 2011)

JBeukema, what are you talking about and whose response are you commenting on?


----------



## waltky (May 28, 2011)

Granny says dey oughta skin him alive...

*Suspected Rwanda genocide mastermind arrested*
_May 26, 2011 - Bernard Munyagishari, a former Hutu militia leader wanted on charges of murder and rape in connection with the Rwanda genocide, is caught in Democratic Republic of Congo after 17 years_


> Bernard Munyagishari, a former Hutu militia leader accused of planning the killing of Tutsis and moderate Hutus in the Rwandan genocide in 1994, was arrested Thursday in the Democratic Republic of Congo. He had been at large for 17 years.  He was caught by the Congolese army and a tracking team in North Kivu, in the eastern part of DRC, where many of the masterminds of the genocide are believed to be hiding out, BBC News reported.
> 
> Munyagishari, 52 years old, operated in Gisenyi, in the west of the country, where he had been a schoolteacher and football referee. He is accused of being the leader of the Interahamwe militia in the region, and allegedly trained and armed fighters and instigated attacks on people who sought shelter in churches. He also allegedly operated a militia arm that raped and tortured women, according to the Guardian. He is charged with genocide, murder and rape and is expected to be transferred to the International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda, a court set up in Tanzania to try leaders of the genocide.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (May 28, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> They stood by and WATCHED as the genocide occurred.


Okay?

So did we. We also watched the genocide in Europe.

And we carried out the ethnic cleansing of this land before that.

So I must ask: do you have a fucking point?


----------



## waltky (May 31, 2011)

Another Rwanda in the Congo and the AU sits and does nothing...

*Domestic Rape in Congo a Rapidly Growing Problem*
_May 30, 2011 - In Eastern Congo, rape can be an act of war or revenge, or a response to extreme poverty, ignorance and fear._


> A new study published by the American Journal of Public Health indicates that nearly 2 million women in the Democratic Republic of Congo have been raped. Many rapes are a part of military operations, designed to terrorize and control the population. Rates of domestic rape and rape by civilians, however, appear to be growing rapidly in the DRC.  This child was born a week and a half ago, almost nine months after his 14-year-old mother was raped. When asked why the soldier living in her house raped her, Amina shook her head and said she had no idea.  Dr. Guylain Mvuama, who heads the worn hospital where Amina had her baby said the main reason rural Congolese women are such frequent victims of rape is simple. It is part of the war.
> 
> Mvuama said armed groups raid and loot villages, raping women, children and sometimes babies or men to control the people though terror.  The doctor says deep in the bush, what better way is there to keep everyone subdued, than to rape every mans mother, sister or wife?  But in the regular Congolese Army, rape is considered a crime, with the first-ever high-ranking officer sentenced to 20 years in jail in February. The following month, 11 other officers were convicted, all given at least the maximum sentence of 20 years for rape. Activists and army officers say the prosecutions appear to have reduced the incidents of rape considerably, but rape is still common.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 11, 2016)

Mayors on trial for their role in genocide...

*Rwanda mayors on trial in France over 1994 genocide*
_Wed, May 11, 2016 - TRANSITIONAL JUSTICE:Octavien Ngenzi and Tito Barahira are on trial for allegedly playing a direct role in the massacre of hundreds of Tutsi refugees in a church_


> Two former Rwandan mayors went on trial in France yesterday facing charges of crimes against humanity and genocide over the 1994 massacres in the central African country.  The second trial in Paris by a special court created to go after suspected Rwandan killers who fled to France is expected to lay bare the strained relations between the two countries.  Two decades on, Rwanda accuses France of complicity in the genocide — in which at least 800,000 people died in an 100-day slaughter — because of its unwavering support for the Hutu nationalist government at the time.  On the 20th anniversary of the mass killings two years ago, Rwandan President Paul Kagame, a Tutsi, openly accused French soldiers of not only complicity in the genocide, but of actually taking part in it.
> 
> Yesterday, Octavien Ngenzi, 58, and Tito Barahira, 64, went on trial for allegedly playing a direct role in the massacre of hundreds of Tutsi refugees in a church in the eastern town of Kabarondo on April 13, 1994.  The pair were sentenced in absentia to life imprisonment by Rwandan people’s courts, known as gacaca, in 2009.  They were both mayors of Kabarondo, Ngenzi having succeeded Barahira in 1986.  They deny accusations of carrying out “massive and systematic summary executions” and implementing a “concerted plan aimed at the annihilation” of the Tutsi minority.  The killings in Kabarondo, a town near the border with Tanzania, took place with great speed.
> 
> ...


----------

